# Te moriría



## lamartus

¡Hola!
Andaba haciendo una traducción (completamente amateur) de un poema y la verdad es que al llegar al final me encuentro con una dificultad en la que necesitaría su ayuda. Verán, se trata de una conjugación que en español no existe pero que tiene todo su sentido en el contexto del poema. Se trata de un poema de Juan Gelman que termina así:

Pero no puede ser. Porque estás tan en mí, tan viva en mí, que si me muero a ti te moriría.

Mi duda es con respecto a la última parte. Creo que la manera correcta de expresar la idea sería: 

- But it can't be posible. Because you are so deeply inside me, so alive, that if I die, you will be dead too 

 
pero no quisiera perder del todo la idea original y quería ponerlo así:

- that if I die I’d dead you.


Make sense?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Sinceramente, ni idea de como hacerlo, pero se me ocurre algo, que a lo mejor es una barbaridad, no sé.

A lo mejor usando "pass away" como morir queda algo mejor, algo así "that if I die, I would pass you away".

Pero como te he comentado es pura especulación. Lo que creo que no puedes usar es I´d dead you, porque "dead" no es verbo y no puede conjugarse.

A ver si alguien nos ayuda.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Masood

Si no lo entendí mal, 
- But it cannot be. Because you are so much a part of me, so alive within me, that if I die, you'd die, too. (or possibly "it'd kill you, too")

¿Qué os parece...?


----------



## Antpax

Masood said:


> Si no lo entendí mal,
> - But it cannot be. Because you are so much a part of me, so alive within me, that if I die, you'd die, too. (or possibly "it'd kill you, too")
> 
> ¿Qué os parece...?


 
Hi Masood,

You got the idea perfectly, but the problem Lamartus has is that the original in Spanish is using an incorrect expression "te moriría", but it can be understood. Then she is looking, if exists, a similar expresion with "die" or "pass away", like "I will die you", that although being incorrect could be understood. 

I do not know if I have explained myself.

Cheers.

Ant


----------



## Masood

Hmm 
¿Puede ser _(a part of) you would die with me_?


----------



## Antpax

Masood said:


> Hmm
> ¿Puede ser _(a part of) you would die with me_?


 
It could be, let´s better wait for Marta. I guess then that _I would die you _and _I would pass you away _cannot be used at all.

Cheers.

Ant


----------



## Eva Maria

Antpax said:


> Hi Masood,
> 
> You got the idea perfectly, but the problem Lamartus has is that the original in Spanish is using an incorrect expression "te moriría", but it can be understood. Then she is looking, if exists, a similar expresion with "die" or "pass away", like "I will die you", that although being incorrect could be understood.
> 
> I do not know if I have explained myself.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Ant


 
Estimada Marta,

De acuerdo con Ant!

¿Por qué no permitirte en tu versión a inglés la misma licencia que el poeta castellano? Si su intención era jugar con _morir _de modo inusual para expresar un sentimiento distinto, tal vez convendría conservar el juego de palabras.

Más allá de su sentido, poéticamente suena bien, a mi parecer:

- ... that if I die I’d die you

¡A ver si hay más opiniones!

Besos,

Eva


----------



## Vampiro

> Eva Maria
> 
> *Re: Te moriría*
> Estimada Marta,
> 
> De acuerdo con Ant!
> 
> ¿Por qué no permitirte en tu versión a inglés la misma licencia que el poeta castellano? Si su intención era jugar con _morir _de modo inusual para expresar un sentimiento distinto, tal vez convendría conservar el juego de palabras.
> 
> Más allá de su sentido, poéticamente suena bien, a mi parecer:
> 
> - ... that if I die I’d die you
> 
> ¡A ver si hay más opiniones!
> 
> Besos,
> 
> Eva


 
Hola!!
De acuerdo con esa opción.
Creo que conserva la idea del idioma original y es perfectamente entendible en inglés (desde luego, sabemos que no es correcto, pero las licencias poéticas permiten estos juegos de palabras)
Saludos.
Interesante el problema.


----------



## Masood

Eva Maria said:


> Más allá de su sentido, poéticamente suena bien, a mi parecer:
> 
> - ... that if I die I’d die you


_En mi opinión,_ dudo que esa expresión tenga sentido incluso de manera figurativa o poética. Pero, si esta traducción es fiel al original ¿Quién soy yo a discutir? (=Who am I to argue??...).

Cheers


----------



## kayokid

As a native English speaker I must say that "...if I die, I'd die you" is not perfectly understandable in English -- it sounds like a complete blunder -- and it is, in my mind, a bad choice even considering the gift of poetic license granted to authors. There have been much better suggestions given, i.e. "... a part of me would die with me" (Masood) or "... it would kill you, too" (Masood). Just my opinion...


----------



## Antpax

Masood said:


> _En mi opinión,_ dudo que esa expresión tenga sentido incluso de manera figurativa o poética. Pero, si esta traducción es fiel al original ¿Quién soy yo a *para *discutir? (=Who am I to argue??...).
> 
> Cheers


 
Just a little correction Masood. You have perfect right to argue, your opinion is always more than welcome. 



> As a native English speaker I must say that "...if I die, I'd die you" is not perfectly understandable in English -- it sounds like a complete blunder -- and it is, in my mind, a bad choice even considering the gift of poetic license granted to authors. There have been much better suggestions given, i.e. "... a part of me would die with me" (Masood) or "... it would kill you, too" (Masood). Just my opinion...


 
So, unfortunately it is not understandable in English and a reader could not only not understand it but also think it is bad English. Then, I would choose a non direct translation, as the ones Masood provided.

Entonces, por desgracia no sólo no se entendería en inglés sino que es posible que incluso piense que es mal inglés. Entonces yo elegiría una traducción no literal, como las que apuntó Masood.

Just an opinion.

Cheers.

Ant


----------



## romarsan

Hola chicos. Yo también optaría por la propuesta de Masood. Da la impresión de que en español se dice "te moriría" para evitar agresividad a un poema de amor, pero la idea es "te mataría", aunque en este contexto se refiera más a la idea del otro, que al otro en sí.
Saludos


----------



## Eva Maria

romarsan said:


> Hola chicos. Yo también optaría por la propuesta de Masood. Da la impresión de que en español se dice "te moriría" para evitar agresividad a un poema de amor, pero la idea es "te mataría", aunque en este contexto se refiera más a la idea del otro, que al otro en sí.
> Saludos


 
Pues tienes toda la razón, Ros. This could be the "hidden" reason for using the verb in an unusual way.

EM

PSMASOOD: Si me encanta discutir contigo, pero..... en _castellano_!


----------



## Vampiro

OK.
Sólo para decir que si los nativos no están de acuerdo, me parece que ellos tienen la última palabra.
Interesante tu opinión Rosalía, "te moriría" tiene una sutil diferencia con "te mataría".  Pero esas cosas por lo visto no se pueden llegar y traducir tal cual.
Saludos, y gracias por el hilo... me gustó.


----------



## lamartus

Mil gracias a todos por las aportaciones ¿podemos acordar que una buena opción sería "that if I die, you'd die, too"? ¿gusta a nativos y no nativos?


----------



## María Madrid

Hola Marta. Llego tarde, lo siento no hasta ahora no había visto tu mensaje (compras navideñas, qué te voy a contar...). Como posible alternativa a you'd die (que es lo más razonable indiscutiblemente, aunque pierde toda la poesía del original) se me ocurre "I'd make you die" o "that (el que me muera yo) would kill you" que no es exactamente lo del original, claro pero juega un poco con la idea de "el amor cuando no muere, mata" de nuestro querido Sabina. Saludos,


----------



## ludovic111

¡De acuerdo, también con Rosalie! Mi versión:

_But it can't be. For you are so within me, so alive inside, that if I die, you'll pass away with me._


----------



## ludovic111

lamartus said:


> Mil gracias a todos por las aportaciones ¿podemos acordar que una buena opción sería "that if I die, you'd die, too"? ¿gusta a nativos y no nativos?


 
Desde el punto de vista semántico, sí.  Desde el poético, no tanto. Se oye duro.


----------



## Fernita

Hola mis queridos foreros.

Maybe:

"... if I die, I would be letting you die, too."

I'm just trying to find something more similar to the original, though it seems to be impossible.

¿Es un disparate?


----------



## ludovic111

> "... if I die, I would be letting you die, too."
> I'm just trying to find something more similar to the original, though it seems to be impossible.
> ¿Es un disparate?


 
Para nada.  A mí me gusta.


----------



## María Madrid

Me gusta Fernita, entre otras cosas porque es menos agresivo que "te moriría". A ver qué opinan los nativos. Saludos,


----------



## Fernita

María Madrid said:


> Me gusta Fernita, entre otras cosas porque es menos agresivo que "te moriría". A ver qué opinan los nativos. Saludos,


 
Thanks María. We need the natives' opinion. 
Saludos,


----------



## Masood

Si buscáis algo más suave y eufemístico en vez de 'die', se puede decir, por ejemplo:
_If I died, you would slip away with me.
If I died, you would fade away with me._

yo no soy poeta, soy ingeniero (bamba, bamba...)
Saludos


----------



## romarsan

La segunda Masood "you would fade away with me"
¿que no eres poeta? A partir de ahora sí
Un abrazo


----------



## Zeli

ludovic111 said:


> ¡De acuerdo, también con Rosalie! Mi versión:
> 
> _But it can't be. For you are so within me, so alive inside, that if I die, you'll pass away with me._


 
I don't think "pass away" is appropriate.  Firstly it's a euphorism for "die" and secondly it implies dying from a natural cause like illness or old age.  It doesn't sound good in a poem.


----------



## lamartus

Ufff!!! Me lo están poniendo difícil entre tantos poetas que hay en este hilo.
Me gustan mucho:

_ If I died, you would fade away with me _de Masood.

"... if I die, I would be letting you die, too." magnífica aportación de Fernita.

Pero no tengo idea, ni por asomo, de qué es lo que mejor suena para un nativo, lo más poético...

¿Qué podéis decirme?

Mil millones de gracias a todos por las interesantísimas aportaciones.


----------



## ludovic111

Zeli said:


> I don't think "pass away" is appropriate. Firstly it's a euphorism for "die" and secondly it implies dying from a natural cause like illness or old age. It doesn't sound good in a poem.



_Euphorism_? What does that mean?
What makes you think that the cause of death is not natural?
Would love to hear your suggestions.
Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Zeli

Sorry, I meant to say EUPHEMISM.  

In my opinion, dying because somebody else has died is hardly a natural occurrence.    What would they write on the death certificate?


----------



## Doval

Hola a todos,

Perdón por entrometerme, pero según el RAE, una acepción de la palabra morir es "matar", así que una traducción literal del original sería: "if I die, it would kill you". Creo que en este caso el autor usó esta acepción poca usada por la yuxtaposición aural de morir-moriría y por otras razones ya mencionadas por otros. Por eso creo que para mantener el mismo efecto es mejor usar die-die, quizás así:

_"...if I die, you would die with me"_
_"...if I die, you too will die"_
_"...if I die, you too would die"_
And more "poetically", i.e., obtusely:
_"...if I die, so shall you die"_


----------



## María Madrid

Zeli said:


> In my opinion, dying because somebody else has died is hardly a natural occurrence. What would they write on the death certificate?


It's poetry, not a medical translation. In Spain people use the expression "morir de la pena", no one takes it as a medical term, though. Saludos,


----------



## Eva Maria

Zeli said:


> Sorry, I meant to say EUPHEMISM.
> 
> In my opinion, dying because somebody else has died is hardly a natural occurrence. What would they write on the death certificate?


 
Cause of death: "Died for love" ? "Heartbroken" ?

EM


----------



## gotitadeleche

María Madrid said:


> It's poetry, not a medical translation. In Spain people use the expression "morir de la pena", no one takes it as a medical term, though. Saludos,



Hi María! Zeli is referring to the English term "pass away." See her post #25. Then read ludovic111's post #27.


----------



## María Madrid

Oh, I see, thanx for explaining!


----------



## Tezzaluna

Sorry I'm late! 

But it can't be possible. 
Because you are so deeply inside me, 
so alive, that if I die, 
_died _you will be too.

Why not shuffle the words around?

Tezza


----------



## Tezzaluna

alexacohen said:


> Because I'm the one who does it usually, Tezza dearest, and I'm not here.
> So if he died, she would die within him.
> 
> (not my version, just keeping on-topic)


 
Hi Ale,

I was wondering where you were.  You are by far the most qualified for this thread.

But it can't be possible. 
Because you are so deeply inside me, 
so alive, that if I die, 

_dead _you would be too...
_you too would fade away..._
_to the great West you would go (Oh!  Sorry.  Wrong thread )_
_dead you shall be too._

Ale,  HELP!

Hugs,

TezzaLune


----------



## Eva Maria

Tezzaluna said:


> Hi Ale,
> 
> I was wondering where you were. You are by far the most qualified for this thread.
> 
> But it can't be possible.
> Because you are so deeply inside me,
> so alive, that if I die,
> 
> _dead _you would be too...
> _you too would fade away..._
> _to the great West you would go (Oh! Sorry. Wrong thread )_
> _dead you shall be too._
> 
> Ale, HELP!
> 
> Hugs,
> 
> TezzaLune


 
TezzaLluna,

_to the great West you would go (Oh! Sorry. Wrong thread )_

Hey! This belongs to my ancient Egyptian verses!!!

I still like Masood's _fade away _very much.

Ale (come back!), following your suggestion, why not:

But it can't be possible. 
Because you are so deeply inside me, 
so alive, that if I die, 
you would die within me, too.

¿Rimaría más así?

But it can't be possible. 
Because you are so deeply inside me, 
so alive, that if I die, 
you would also die within me.

Marta, besos!

Eva


----------



## Tezzaluna

Eva Maria said:


> TezzaLluna,
> 
> _to the great West you would go (Oh! Sorry. Wrong thread )_
> 
> Hey! This belongs to my ancient Egyptian verses!!!
> 
> I still like Masood's _fade away _very much.
> 
> Ale (come back!), following your suggestion, why not:
> 
> But it can't be possible.
> Because you are so deeply inside me,
> so alive, that if I die,
> you would die within me, too.
> 
> ¿Rimaría más así?
> 
> But it can't be possible.
> Because you are so deeply inside me,
> so alive, that if I die,
> you would also die within me.
> 
> Marta, besos!
> 
> Eva


 
Eva,

I agree that Masood's translation is fantastic!

Sorry to have plagiarized your Egyptian verse.

I think Ale should give her seal of approval so we can put this thread to bed.

Gusto en verte, ma chere.

Tezza


----------



## lamartus

Gracias, gracias, gracias. Sois todos unos grandes poetas, de corazón.
En cuanto lo tenga listo procuraré deciros cómo cerré la cosa.

¡Gracias otra vez!


----------



## ludovic111

Zeli said:


> Sorry, I meant to say EUPHEMISM.
> In my opinion, dying because somebody else has died is hardly a natural occurrence. What would they write on the death certificate?



It is a natural occurrence if it's inevitable. 
Assuming it's not natural, what would they write?

I agree that Masood has done a brilliant job!


----------

